# BMW going all-electric in 10 years?



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

hope not


----------



## mr_clueless (Nov 13, 2009)

need4speed said:


> hope not


Why?

I would own an Electric car if it had a range of 400 miles. That way, I know I can do almost any day trip with no range anxiety.

I like the idea of no engine vibration. (But then again I'd be worried about the potential for high pitched electric whine.)


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

"According to reports..." Without any real references, this is just speculation at best.

I'd expect to see a lot more BMW conventional hybrids first. Batteries are always going to be the weak link: cost, weight, volume, and durability. A friend has a Honda Accord Hybrid. The batteries needed replacing at about eight or nine years and the cost wiped out all the gas savings up to that point. 

Years ago, BMW was experimenting with what they called a mild hybrid, a system that stored energy for a very short period in capacitors instead of batteries. The system would generate power during braking and then use it almost immediately at restart.


----------

